# Exactimate - Mechanically fastened EPDM vs. Fully adhered



## vandiesel99

For someone who has exactimate, EPDM Rubber Roofing 0.090" Fully Adhered vs Mechanically fastened 

What is the price difference.


----------



## 1985gt

$350


----------



## vandiesel99

I have the Fully adhered 90 mil at Install for $291.93 and Remove for $36.26 but I don't know what the mechanically fastened is exactly. This is for the Western Kentucky region.


----------



## dDubya

Remove for $36/sq? I wouldn't touch a roof for that.


----------



## peacefully777

You can't hardly pay for the materials at that price. Run!!or add 300 a square to the price.


----------



## vandiesel99

I am not doing the roof for that, I am just asking a question about exactimate ONLY.


----------



## Grumpy

No idea about exactimate and how they price for epdm. I do know when ever I wold see an exactimate prepared by insurance for shingles the material price they were offering would not cover materials. 

I am doing a 90 mil white EPDM job coming up, membrane alone is costing nearly $140 a square plus tax and delivery. 

As for tear off at $35 a square, wtf?! Even if you are just peeling back the membrane and installing a new membrane $35 won't cover your labor. 

Guys were charging a minimum of $350 a square on new construction 45 mil EPDM 10 years ago (the real $350, not the joke $350).


----------



## LCG

The moral of the story here...

If you are using exactimate then you have no clue what you are doing anyway. 

Maybe you should ask your installers how much time it takes for both systems then calculate your material cost.

One bucket of glue is 100+. Then you have screws to anchor down the insulation or coverboard. The price of screws depends on the length and guage of screw. They varry from 85.00 a pail of 1000 to 240.00 for 500 or 250.

You also have to consider wind uplift ratings, corner attachements, Russ strips and the list goes on.

I can only assume you are going against an insurance company and this is the only way you know how. We had multiple commercial insurance claims last year all of which were above the 170K mark. None of which we used exactimate. We are currently negotiating 2 commercial claims in excess of 170K. None with exactimate.

I will admit I am a bit bias. I believe exactimate to be a crutch rather than a selling strong point. The word "exactimate" itself reaks of weakness and compliance. Accepting what insurance dictates to pay is a f#@!&*^ sickness and is what is wrong with the roofing industry. I could go on......and on.....and on.

Maybe your not that guy and please understand I am not attacking you personally. 

We'll maybe I am... good luck out there!


----------



## NationalRadio

LCG said:


> The moral of the story here...
> 
> If you are using exactimate then you have no clue what you are doing anyway.


Well the fact that you are calling the "crutch" "Exactimate" instead of it's correct name, Xactimate kind of explains a fair amount. Xactimate is incredibly accurate IF the estimator/adjuster knows what they are doing. 

To answer the original question (8 months later) .. . . 

Mechanically attached 90 mil = 397.28
Fully adhered 90 mil = 485.24

These are based upon Nov 2015 NJ pricelists. Does not include tear off, curbs, flashing, etc. Just installing membrane over substrate. 


Mechanically: Includes: 90 mil (EPDM) rubber roofing, seam tape, mechanical fasteners, and installation labor.
Quality: Mechanically attached at perimeters, seams, and entire field (approx. 2' on center).
Note: If fiberboard or rigid foam insulation is required, add RFGIF*, RFGIP*, RFGIPO*, or RFGIU*. If stone ballast is required, add RFGMBAL. Mil thickness may vary slightly with each manufacturer.

Fully: Includes: 90 mil (EPDM) rubber roofing, seam tape, membrane bonding adhesive, and installation labor.
Quality: Fully adhered system.
Note: If fiberboard or rigid foam insulation is required, add RFGIF*, RFGIP*, RFGIPO*, or RFGIU*. If stone ballast is required, add RFGMBAL. Mil thickness may vary slightly with each manufacturer.

My goodness, seems it accounts for those pails of adhesive, huh?


----------



## 1985gt

I have yet to see an insurance adjuster come close to real world prices using xactimate.

Of the few we have done I simply use our own spread sheets and send a proposal to the adjuster or in the most recent case the "consultant". The most recent one is a torch modbit. Done incorrectly to begin with and the wind blew it off. Well part of it anyway. It's been sitting in limbo now for 4 months. I gave them two proposals, one to repair the bad areas and extra work to help so it doesn't blow the rest of the roof off (adding cap metal) and another to tear the whole thing off, and do a rhinobond TPO, the TPO was just a few $1,000. The adjust threw it out right away saying they will only pay for a partial replacement.

If I was the building owner I'd be dropping that insurance company right away when the roof was paid for.


----------

